# Platten fangen- welche tiefe??



## KOCHI82 (12. August 2012)

Mahlzeit!

Ich fahre öfter mit dem Schlauchboot auf die Ostsee aber irgendwie klappt es mit den Platten nicht so gut bei mir.

Ich habe mich schon viel hier belesen, nachgeforscht bei Google und ausprobiert. Von den letztes 5 Ausfahrten war nur die erste erfolgreich mit 16 Platten. Die 2 folgenden Touren an die Selbe Stelle verliefen wiederum sehr schlecht. Je nur 1...

Das man Sandbänke finden muß oder Kanten ist klar, aber ich wollte mal wissen in welchen Tiefen ihr eure Plattfische momentan fangt?
Und mit welcher Montage?

Ich hab von 2,50m bis 12m alles probiert. Driften und verankert. Würmer hab ich frische selber gesucht.

;+


----------



## Nordlicht (12. August 2012)

*AW: Platten fangen- welche tiefe??*

Heute vor Flügge auf 4 Metern in ca 2 Std 11 Stk mitgenommen und div lütte wieder zurück :m


----------



## Amigo-X (12. August 2012)

*AW: Platten fangen- welche tiefe??*

Waren heute vor Flügge, allerdings bei 6 bis 9 Meter Tiefe driften gelassen, erst gabs Klieschen später Schollen bis 50 cm. Ab 18:00 haben wir nach Srukkampshuk / Fehmarnsundbrücke verlegt. bei 7 Meter geankert, höhe der Häuser. Insgesammt 27 Platte mitgenommen ( ab 30 cm - 50 cm )


----------



## Slider17 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Platten fangen- welche tiefe??*

moin,
auch wir waren am 11.8 vormittags in Raum Flügge unterwegs.
In 6 Std. hatten wir 33 gute Platten in 6 m Tiefe.
Köder waren Wattwurm an Paternoster und Buttlöffel...


----------



## KOCHI82 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Platten fangen- welche tiefe??*

alles klar. danke für die antworten! dann werde ich es demnächst mal gezielter in der 6m region versuchen.

dann hat man mal nen anhaltspunkt auf der großen weiten ostsee.... 
Wenn man alle 2 wochen für einen tag hoch fährt ist mehr als der halbe tag mit fisch suchen wech. in der zeit könnte man auch schon was fangen. 

danke und gruß


----------



## Slider17 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Platten fangen- welche tiefe??*

denk dran, für die guten Tips brätst uns aber auch ne Scholle 

Petri Heil dir


----------



## lattenputzer (15. August 2012)

*AW: Platten fangen- welche tiefe??*

@Kochi82
Die Tiefe ist nicht unbedingt entscheidend, sondern der Untergrund. Muschelbänke und Krautansammlungen sind eher ungünstig bis total ungeeignet. Dagegen dürfte sandiger Grund m.E. die besten Voraussetzungen bieten. Ich habe mit meinem Sohn am letzten Sa. in 2 Std. 40 Platten auf 7m gefangen. Ein Angelkollege am gleichen Tag auf 14m mit 3 Leuten ca. 80 Platten (keine Zeitangabe). Entscheidend sind daher die hot spots und nicht unbedingt die Tiefe.


----------



## KOCHI82 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Platten fangen- welche tiefe??*



lattenputzer schrieb:


> @Kochi82
> Die Tiefe ist nicht unbedingt entscheidend, sondern der Untergrund. Muschelbänke und Krautansammlungen sind eher ungünstig bis total ungeeignet. Dagegen dürfte sandiger Grund m.E. die besten Voraussetzungen bieten. Ich habe mit meinem Sohn am letzten Sa. in 2 Std. 40 Platten auf 7m gefangen. Ein Angelkollege am gleichen Tag auf 14m mit 3 Leuten ca. 80 Platten (keine Zeitangabe). Entscheidend sind daher die hot spots und nicht unbedingt die Tiefe.



Hallo! Danke für die Antwort! 
Ich habe schon versucht auf sandigem Grund zu angeln. Also zumindest hatte ich nie Kraut am Haken beim driften.

Ich habe mich jetzt immer in Eckernförde rumgetrieben. 
Hat jemand vllt. in der Bucht ein-zwei Stellen die es lohnt anzufahren? 
Ich glaube aber die Kanten dort sind zu Steil. 
Dazu kam noch beim letzten Ausflug am Samstag, dass dort eine Quallenplage war. Sah teilweise wie ne Sandbank aus von weiten.

Stollergrund ist leider bis jetzt für mich unerreichbar gewesen mit einem 3,20m Schlauchi (8PS). Wetterbedingt. Das war mir immer zu kappelig.

Naja vllt hat Jemand ein Paar hilfreiche Tips parat!?


----------



## Rosi (18. August 2012)

*AW: Platten fangen- welche tiefe??*

Hm, was für Platten? Meinst du Flundern? Die findest du zwischen der ersten Sandbank und etwa 10m Wassertiefe. Sie mögen bewegte Köder oder was Glitzerndes (Sonnenschein) Die Sonne dringt bis etwa 6m Wassertiefe auf den Grund der Ostsee. Ab 10m Tiefe werden Flundern seltener, dafür beißen die Klieschen, selten auch Schollen. Schollen liegen noch tiefer, in der Fahrrinne z.B. bei 20m Tiefe. 
Der Steinbutt ist auch ein Plattfisch und mag lieber Tobis oder Heringsfetzen als Würmer. Er hat jetzt hier in Meck-Pom noch Schonzeit.
Reiner Sandgrund garantiert noch lange keine Flundern. Da können ruhig auch Steine liegen. Nur weite Pflanzenfelder sind nicht so der Flunderbringer, eher lauern dort die Silberpfeile.


----------

